# making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*

my 
'did it my way board'

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/42141










was done like this
the tangents are the square of the circle
the thickness of the stock is that height of the square
the width of the stock is the square and the two wings
of the circle combined
(for my 1 1/4" bits it was 1"x1 1/2")








.
cut and mill the stock
run the round edges first
so the flat is still good for the coves later








.
the fence and the cutter tangent want to be exact
so there is no loss in width
and centered to the side of stock








.
flip stock over and do the other side
i didn't turn the stock end for end 
because if the cutter height was micro off a shade
it would be the same off on the other side 
from the center of the stock
.
keeping all the ends the same direction
i went to the other router
that had the coveing bit and a fence
and again tweaking the fence
tried some scrap till the cove edges were just cented
and even sharp the same
and ran the length over that and flipping again for the other side








.
now the 'keeping the parts and grain constant" 
i drew a line down the cove (1 side)
so i cut them all the same ( in case the saw was off by a smidge)
and marked each end with a dot on one side of the end as i cut them








. 
and stacked them as the had been cut
ready to lay out








.
now the lay-up and why the dots
in some patterns you need to mark one side
or the parts get 'flipped' and the grain goes off
'tumbling blocks' are a good example of that








.
and the clamping
i set the whole thing next to the clamping wax paper 
and one by one brushed glue into the coves (one cove for the edges)
and chop chop put them into their place
and with the stops and clamps ready
(this is where you can loose to much time with any glue-up
if you aren't ready with everything )
clamped the sides some loose then the ends
as i tightened the clamps
i could see where the glue was coming up
and where not so i loosened some and tightened others 
until i had glue every where even and clamped them all good








.
and here we are after sanding and rounding over edges
and oil








. 
i thank you for looking
and hope this has helped clarify the build

work safe


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


Clever idea, David!!

Like the guy said, you can never have too many clamps.

Lew


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


Your the man! This isn't as hard as it looks…thanks!


----------



## DraftsmanRick (Jan 8, 2010)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


Very, very, cool! First time ive seen this. Great job!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


unfortunately the cutters i used 1 1/4" 
were the biggest made as router bits
there may be bigger as shaper cutters
but i don't go there to much
to expensive for the little use i give them


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


patron that is *simply * brilliant

i never thought of using curved interlocking patterns but this is something i now have to give a try

thanks for showing and explaining how you did it

Hooky


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


more than welcome to it
i'm about ready to make a jig 
that will do this with flat stock
should be easier
than these dedicated router bits


----------



## Bovine (Apr 15, 2009)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


David, I'm with Hooky….this is both simple and brilliant in its design. I'm assuming it's Maple and Walnut by the pictures and I've always been a fan of that combination of wood. Thank you for explaining how you did it!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


*bov*
it is rosewood and rock maple
it is a project here
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/42141


----------



## majuvla (Jul 20, 2010)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


Hi David,
Awsome and unique.Thanks for showing us a process.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


Thats a new one on me great stuff


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


Oh so simple.. when you know how…Really enjoy all your lessons, Master.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


That is crazy good. Thanks for the tutorial, really well thought out and executed.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


Very good, David!

With your help, I have hence figured out how construct, via Geometry, your Bow Tie!

Very interesting!!

Draw a Circle with Radius R.
Divide the Circle into 4 parts by:

1. Draw a line through the center of the Circle.

2. Bisect that line resulting in another line through the center of the Circle.

3. Circle is now divided into four sections.

With the compass set at radius R, bisect a Qtr section on the Circle to get the outside Radius (R) point of the Cove Cuts, which start & end at the Qtr section boundaries.
Do the same thing to the opposite Qtr section resulting in making the Bow Tie.

The other 2 Qtr sections remain unchanged (the original circle), the outward parts of the Bow Tie.

It turns out that the amount CUT out for the Cove, will be replaced perfectly by the Circle Qtr of the Bow Tie.

In my test drawing, I used a Radius, R, of 3/4"; made a Circle of 1.5".
After I drew the Coves, it appears that the Cove cuts span a tad more than 1" (more like 1-1/16")
Cutting the Coves so they span the Qtr sections perfectly, I guess, is the most Critical cut in this process.

Very Slick and Very COOL!

Now, it's another thing to cut it out of wood!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


This is too deep for me ;-)) What do you do with all the saw dust? ) Awesome work!!


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


David, I think I see the shroud of Turin in there. No, wait now I see Jimmy Hoffa. Seriously though, in the photo with the red dots, I can see birds of some species…American eagle or duck or something. As someone suggested on your other post on this project, it has an Escher-esque look to it. Wonderful design and craftsmanship David and a great tuturial.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


Very clever!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


Great blog David. Thanks for show the way. It would be interesting to try this with some different tools.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


Neat. There are a few other matching profiles I can think of too.
You a clever man,
Steve


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


David: Again with the thinking outside the box. Or is that a different way to make a box.

Anyway. Great design. Fantastic tutorial.


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


David that was a well-done explanation for creating a pattern of blocks for a beautiful board! I've added it to my favorites so one day I can give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


wow 
such nice responses

thank you all !


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


Thanks for the tutorial, going in my favs.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


Wow David! Again your work is impressive. Way above my pay grade - but impressive just the same.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


You seem to know what you're doing! LOL! Great job David!


----------



## WWilson (Jan 5, 2010)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


Excellent tutorial. What a cool idea. Thank you for posting!

-Will


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


Hi again David. Just a mention that it would be easy to slice those individual pieces in two lengthwise on the bandsaw to double-up on the the size. I'm lazy, so I'm always trying to figure out how to get more without extra effort.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


i thought of doing that mike
or even into 4 pieces
and gluing them to a backer
and making a box out of it
but counter boards like to be thicker
so they don't warp


----------



## branch (Oct 6, 2009)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


hi very nice great patron thanks for ex planing how you did it very clever must try that patron sometime if you don't mind

branch


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


have at it branch
you are more than welcome to it

as is everyone


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


Dang! You're good David

Thanks for sharing


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


I'd have to say you are one of the most inventive and creative artists I've seen here on the board!

Stunning work!

an aside…
I have a friend that has a black and white tile floor bathroom in his 1960's home. The tiles are about 1/2" by 1 1/2" long laid out somewhat like your board. It plays optical illusions with the eye as these rectangle tiles seem to 'bend' where they meet.


----------



## arudson (Jun 4, 2010)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


David. This is really outstanding. Like so many others, I have watched with awe the designs that you, Spalm, Britboxmaker, Sinister and others have been posting and also like many others, have tried my own hand at many of the designs. Your new board truly changes the playing field moving us away from the comfort of straight edges. What possibly could be next….


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


*arudson*

how about yours ?


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


thanks for the info, very nice design.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


this is a *re-think* brought about by this PM
i got about this build

From: arudson
Subject: A clarification request - Re: Outstanding job on I Did It My Way
---------------------------------

Thank you very much for your earlier response. I'm very excited to try this out. I've been thinking about this and replicating the math. Using a 1-1/4" diameter bit wouldn't the long side equal the diameter of the circle, hence 1-1/4"? For the long side to be 1-1/2" and the short side about 1", mustn't the router bit be a 1-1/2" diameter? Am I doing something wrong here?

Sorry it I seem like a bother but I'm really intrigued by your fantastic design.

arudson
thanks for the question
it got me to thinking
and the only answer i have is that if you take a square
and make ANY profile to one side 
and do it similar on the opposite side as well
(curved , scalloped , pointy , angular, or whatever
GOING OUT from sides) 
and then do it's match GOING IN
on the two opposite remaining sides
(think male and female here)
you will ALWAYS GET A MATCH
the cutters i used just happened to match
each other so this worked for me

so this design is based on a square
(but the actual piece is more rectangular)
and not a circle !
mine just happens to have a circular motif

*thank you alan for bringing this up*


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


David,
I really appreciate your sharing this blog with us. I had intend to make one of these boards and was trying to figure out how it all went together and now I know…. Thanks so much!!

I agree with SPalm "You are a Clever Man"


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


Great Blog, David!


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


So, this one goes on my fav list. Now, if I just live another 121 years, I'll get them all done. Think I better prioritize. Neat idea.


----------



## bvdon (Feb 22, 2010)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


very cool board! brilliant method too!


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


David, you give a new meaning to the word end grain…


----------



## bilbaggins (Sep 11, 2011)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


Fantastic … thanks for sharing


----------



## tom427cid (Aug 21, 2011)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


KUHL
tom


----------



## Walt2 (Feb 18, 2017)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


In the bow tie circle pattern tutorial on page one you stated for your 1 1/4"bits the starting dimensions of the wood would be 1" thick x 1 1/2" wide.

Please advise.
Thanks
Walter Farson


----------



## joefitz (Nov 21, 2015)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


Nice job - I like this design.

Another way to think about this:

"the width of the stock is the square and the two wings"

might be this:

The width of the stock is sqrt(2 * side^2) or simply the diameter of the circle.


----------



## navarro1950 (Jan 30, 2019)

patron said:


> *making a 'bow tie' circle pattern - tutorial*
> 
> my
> 'did it my way board'
> ...


You really have an incredible imagination ! Great job!


----------

